# are does ready???



## poorboys (Aug 17, 2010)

wondering about my nubians, they don't seem like their coming into heat, I'm in Indiana and wondering if the heat and humidity could play a part in that. have buck next to doe pen, hoping to get some breed this month. also new to forum, just want to say hi, to everyone, raising nubians and 1 sannen. and a whole lot of chickens.


----------



## warthog (Aug 17, 2010)

Don't know the answer to your question but  and can we have some pictures please, you must introduce us to your herd.

I am sure someone will come along soon with an answer for you.

Enjoy your goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 17, 2010)

Not sure if Nubians are seasonal breeders or year round breeders. If they are seasonal, then they probably won't be interested until fall.


----------



## glenolam (Aug 18, 2010)

It could very well be the heat.  I have a 1/2 nubian 1/2 alpine doe who just came into heat - it's been hotter than heck here and it finally cooled down over the past week.  Now she's flagging her tail like a wild woman, dishcarge and boy is she pushy!  She's more of a quiet heat doe, though, so the only way I know she's in heat is by the tail flagging and discharge.


----------



## Calliopia (Aug 18, 2010)

My older nubian JUST came into heat today.  It has been hotter than blazes and was in the mid 70's today.   My unofficial kinder had a heat about 6/19 when she got here and then again around 7/24.


----------



## poorboys (Aug 18, 2010)

well, it has cooled off this week and finally got two breed, my buck is ready to knock fences down, I'm just glad they are coming around, really want early babies this year, last year my last doe had her's in the middle of may.


----------



## dkluzier (Aug 18, 2010)

I've got 3 nubian does and none of them had gone into heat yet.  Mine become very vocal when it happens and I know for absolute sure they are ready.  Last year they didn't cycle until October. 

My unofficial kinder bred in August last year but no signs yet this August.


----------



## TheNewMrsEvans (Aug 18, 2010)

You either have a very big barn or live in the tropical part of Indiana! This means you will have kids in December...won't they freeze?
I'm planning to breed in late October/November...even then we get a lot of snow in April some years...this year we had kids in May, and they still had to be locked in a stall since it hailed the week after they were born  
How old are your does?


----------



## poorboys (Aug 18, 2010)

we put them in, they have stalls, last year I had them in jan, feb, and march, and may. it seemed like the ones borned earlier did alot better, grew faster, I know Indiana is crazy with it's weather, but I want some ready to sell by march, first of april. It seem like one went into heat, and now everyone's at the buck pen, I''m gonna have to stretch them out so I have enough time in between births. my oldest does are 4 and then on down. Planning on selling all the babies this year.


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 19, 2010)

Mine had their first heat last year in early September, this year end of July. I shoot for January kiddings because we have mild winters here, and kids don't grow well in the extreme summer heat. I'll be breeding my senior does in the next month, and my juniors in December.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 20, 2010)

My Indiana Nubians are breeding right now.  
I put the does in w/ the buck at the end of July to help bring them into heat, in about 10 days they cycled and got bred....Put the next group in and again, in about 10 days, they got bred.

Looking for Jan / Feb babies.


----------

